# MakeupGuy from Ohio



## Makeupguy (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
I just found out about this site and I think it’s great! I’m a new MAC addict. I recently began using makeup and am now actively using MAC shadows, mascara and fluidliners. So far, I’m really only working with my eyes but I’m going to get into everything. I’m a total novice but I am learning. I’ll need your opinions and advice and support.

Thanks!


----------



## Holly (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! It's great here, everyone is super friendly and helpful. I'm in Ohio too! I do makeup for a big day spa here and have been an MA for quite awhile so anything you need just ask


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 2, 2007)

welcome


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 2, 2007)

Who Dey!! I'm in Ohio too. Where about are you??


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 2, 2007)

*Benvenuto!*


----------



## princess lissa (Apr 2, 2007)

hey! I'm from Ohio also.  Cincinnati actually.  Welcome!


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you, and if you need anything or have any Q's just let me know.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## coachkitten (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 3, 2007)

.........


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi there!  I'm from Ohio as well.  The Cleveland suburbs.  What part are you from?


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 5, 2007)

A warm welcome to Makeupguy from "Makeupgal"!  You will LOVE it here.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

